# Weed Eater GTi 17T



## FPMotorsports (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello guys, new to the forum. Just a fellow hobbyist and I just began working on lawn and garden equipment. 

I have gotten a weed eater that will not start. I was wondering if yall had any recommendations on what to check next, heres what ive concluded..

1. good compression
2. Carburetor setting seem correct
3. Changed the fuel lines (they were gone when i get it)
4. New plug gapped .025
5. New correctly mixed fuel

But it wont start, any ideas? I did take a short clip of me pulling the recoil, just not sure where to upload it. perhaps i can just email it if anyone would like to see it!

Looking for the next step of troubleshooting an issue such as this!

Thanks,


----------



## FPMotorsports (Apr 1, 2015)

51 views and counting and nobody in this forum at all has any suggestions!?


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Remove the exhaust muffler and check for carbon built up in exhaust port. Also check the spark arrester screen. A small screen on the muffler. Is the spark plug wet after trying to start it. If not it's not getting gas. Take a teaspoon of mixed gas and put in spark plug hole, install plug and try it. If it runs on that gas, then the ignition side is good.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

You said that it has good compression. Is that an actual reading if so what are the numbers, or are you just pulling the rope for a feel? You need a minimum of 90 lbs compression to make it run.


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

There are many things that contribute to "no start". Check your carburetor....it may need some attention. You can always go to u-tube and see how to clean and repair your carb. If you have a primer bulb check to see that your fuel lines are installed correctly...that can become confusing at times. You can find many articles on u-tube that will help you.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

There are three rules of thumb when diagnosing a small engine:

1. Compression: Some equipment might fire but not run well with anything less than 60psi. You should be getting somewhere around 90 to 120psi. The thumb test doesn't tell you much. Anything less than 60psi can indicate leakage around the rings. Some times the rings will get froze in the seat. Take the muffler off. Turn the crank till you see the ring(s). Take a small rod (not metal) that will fit down through the exhaust and push against the ring(s) and see if it moves in and out.

2. Spark: A good tester will tell you if you have fire. Taking the spark plug out and grounding it is not a good or safe test. Little or no spark indicates a bad coil or spark plug wire. It also can indicate a ground somewhere on the kill switch wire.

3. Fuel: Shoot some either or carb cleaner into the spark plug hold, put the spark plug back in and try to start. If it pops but doesn't run, try spraying through the carb throat. If it pops but doesn't run then you have fuel delivery problem. May need a carb rebuild kit. Does it prime OK? Do you see fuel going in with few or no bubbles and the same way going back into the tank. The fuel won't always fill the primer bulb.

Other things to look at. Make sure the line with the filter (intake) is connected to the port on the carb body and the return line is connected to the primer body. Check and make sure the key to the flywheel is not sheared.


----------

